# Whites Tree Frog Jumping at Glass Doors



## kmb4145 (Jul 21, 2020)

I've owned two Whites Tree Frogs for about 3 years now, they've not really had any issues at all and have been relatively easy to look after.

About 2 months ago I moved home, and whilst one of them has settled immediately, the other is acting strangely. 

This frog is now a lot more active, and is constantly climbing around the front of the tank (never the branches or objects in the enclosure), and launches itself at the glass front doors from quite a distance. 

I'm quite worried the frog is going to hurt itself. I've seen it bang head first into the glass quite violently on multiple occasions, and I can hear it jumping into the glass very frequently throughout the night; it makes quite a racket and can be heard from other rooms with all of the doors closed.

It hasn't ever done this before, and the enclosure itself hasn't changed, just the room the viv is in, which is very similar to the old room (both were lounges). The frogs also have not changed in size and were fully grown when I first received them.

I can't find a lot about this online - has anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## rorielynnsimons (Jun 21, 2021)

kmb4145 said:


> I've owned two Whites Tree Frogs for about 3 years now, they've not really had any issues at all and have been relatively easy to look after.
> 
> About 2 months ago I moved home, and whilst one of them has settled immediately, the other is acting strangely.
> 
> ...


I have had my frog for three months and she is now starting to violently Jump into the wall of her terrarium and crawl all over it as if she is looking for an escape if you have found anything out about what what to do in the situation please let me know i am very nervous about what will happen if i’m gone and she hit her head to hard


----------

